# دورة الطاقة المتجددة_درس رقم (7):ترشيد اسهلاك الطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
أهلا بكم من جديد ،،، وهذه المرة في مجال ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وهو موضوع كبير جدا وفيه

توسع كبير والحقيقة أنني هنا سأختصر ثم أضع المراجع الموسعة كمرفق مع مشاركتي لضمان

الفائدة للجميع:

*نقاط الموضوع:*

1)أسس ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية وادارة الاحمال الكهربائية.
مثال عملي:ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في الإنارة

2) إجراءات وتقنيات تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة في قطاع الصناعات التحويلية في الدول العربية


===========================================​
1) تعريف الترشيد
الاستخدام الأمثل لموارد الطاقة الكهربائية المتوفرة واللازمة لتشغيل المنـــشأة دون المساس براحة مستخدميها أو إنتاجيتهم أو المساس بكفائة الأجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة فيها أو إنتاجها .
2) اهداف الترشيد 
أ - تخفيض قيمة فاتورة الاستهلاك .
ب - البعد عن الإسراف المنهي عنه .
ج - المشاركة الفعالة مع الشركة لاستمرار الخدمة الكهربائية بالكفاءة المطلوبة عن طريق تخفيض الأحمال الزائدة على محطات وشبكات الكهرباء .
3) طرق ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في بعض الأجهزة 
أ ) التكييـــف 
جهاز التكييف من اكثر الأجهزة استخداماً لارتفاع درجة الحرارة أثناء الصيف حيث يستهلك هذا الجهاز قدراً كبيراً من الطاقة الكهربائية تنعكس على فاتورة الاستهلاك وفيما يلي طرق ترشيد الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في المكيفات .
1 - إغلاق النوافذ والأبواب لمنع دخول الهواء الحار إلى الداخل .
2 - الحرص على سد الثقوب لمنع دخول الهواء الحار وذلك بوضع الحشوات حول إطارات الأبواب والنوافذ ومراوح الشفط وأية أماكن أخرى تمر فيها الأسلاك والأنابيب من خلال الجدران.
3 - إسدال الستائر (العازلة) للنوافذ لمنع دخول الحرارة الخارجية إلى الداخل .
4 - تفادي تركيب المكيفات الجدارية (Window Type ) في المناور أو الأماكن الضيقة لضمان تهوية جيد للجهاز وعدم زيادة الاستهلاك .
5 - الاهتمام بتنظيف مرشحات أجهزة التكييف ، فمن الصعب أن يمر الهواء خلال مرشحات غير نظيفة وبالتالي تستهلك المكيفات مزيداً من الطاقة وترفع من قيمة فاتورة الاستهلاك .
6 - غسل المكيف لدى مراكز الصيانة قبل دخول فصل الصيف .
7 - التأكد من إطفاء المكيفات عند الخروج من الغرفة أو المكتب .
8 - تركيب النوافذ من الزجاج العاكس للحرارة والمزدوج لتقليل انتقال الحرارة إلى داخل الغرفة .
9 - ضبط ثرموستات المكيف (جهاز ضبط الحرارة) عند درجة 25 مئوية (75 فهرنهايت) وهي الدرجة الأنسب للتبريد المريح .
ب ) الإضــــاءة 
تعتبر الإضاءة من أكثر الاستخدامات الكهربائية وضوحاً ، إلا أنه ما يحدث تجاهل هذه الحقيقة عندما يتعلق الأمر بتوفير الطاقة والنصائح التالية تساعد على توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في الإضاءة .
1 - اختيار أجهزة الإضاءة المناسبة أي الفلوروسنت ذات الكفائة العالية والاستهلاك الأقل والاستغناء عن المصابيح العادية ذات الكفاءة الأقل والاستهلاك العالي .
قد يخطر في ذهن المستهلك أن التوفير في الفاتورة الشهرية والناتج عن استبدال المصابيح العادية بأخرى موفرة أمر غير مجدي اقتصاديا ، فقيمة المصباح المتوهج 10ل.س بينما تصل قيمة المصباح الموفر للكهرباء ( النوعية الجيدة)حتى 200ل.س وأكثر ..
وهذه مقارنة غير دقيقة .. إذ يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار أن العمر الافتراضي للمصباح المتوهج 1000 ساعة ، أي أنه حتى يتلف المصباح الموفر للكهرباء يكون قد أتلف 10 مصابيح متوهجة سعرها 100 ل.س !
ويتضح بالتالي أن إجمالي تكاليف المتوهج العادي تصل الى 510 ل.س أمام 300 ل.س للموفرة في العمر الافتراضي عند 10.000 ساعة ..
وهذا يدل على أن فرق تكاليف الاستهلاك لصالح المصابيح الموفرة حتى وان تمت الحسابات عند شرائح تزيد عن الثالثة وهي الشريحة التي تخضع لها فواتير معظم المشتركين.
أخيراً .. استخدام الإضاءة الطبيعية وتقليل الاعتماد قدر الإمكان على الإنارة الكهربائية خلال ساعات النهار سوف يوفر الراحة والجو الطبيعي في ممارسة الأعمال اليومية وتقليل تكاليف الطاقة المصروفة على الإنارة .









مثال:
الاستخدام الأمثل للإضاءة:
فتح الستائر خلال النهار للاستفادة من ضوء الشمس
تنظيف أغطية اللمبات والثريات من الغبار المتراكم.
طلاء الجدران والأسقف باللون الفاتح.
استخدام ضابط الوقت للمصابيح الخارجية (الأسوار) حتى لا تبقى مضاءة خلال النهار.
محاولة التقليل من استخدام النجف لما يترتب عليها من زيادة الاستهلاك بسبب احتوائها على عددٍ كبيرٍ من اللمبات العادية ، بالإضافة إلى تأثيرها في رفع درجة الحرارة داخل الغرفة، وبالتالي الحاجة إلى زيادة التكييف.
إطفاء الإنارة في الغرف غير المستعملة.
استعمال المصابيح الكهربائية الموفرة للطاقة (C.F.L) التي تعطي نفس الإضاءة.
المصابيح الكهربائية الموفرة للطاقة (C.F.L):

هي عبارة عن مصباح كهربائي قريب من حجم المصباح العادي وتمتاز بأنها:

تستهلك 20% فقط من الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة من قبل اللمبة العادية.
عمر تشغيلها 10 أضعاف عمر المصباح العادي.
يمكن تركيبها مكان المصباح العادي.
المصابيح الكهربائية العادية:

تعتبر المصابيح العادية والتي تُعرف بالمصابيح المتوهجة أنها من أقدم المصابيح المصنعة وأكثرها شيوعا وانتشاراً نتيجة لرخص ثمنها... ولكن عيوبها كثيرة ومن هذه العيوب:

عمر التشغيل منخفض حيث أن عمرها لا يزيد عن 1000 ساعة.
تستهلك طاقة عالية بالمقارنة مع المصابيح الحديثة الأخرى
تتحول أغلب الطاقة المستهلكة إلى حرارة (حوالي 89%) بينما يتحول الجزء الباقي (11%) من الطاقة إلى ضوء.
الجدول التالي يوضح قدرات المصابيح العادية والمكافئة لها في الإضاءة من المصابيح الموفرة للكهرباء:

















المرجع:

http://www.daraa-gov.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Subjects&file=index&req=viewpage&pageid=146




*هذا الجزء الاول ولاحقا الجزء الثاني ن شاء الله ،،،، تحياتي*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*متابعة*

*إجراءات وتقنيات تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة في قطاع الصناعات التحويلية في الدول العربية*​
(أ) الإجراءات اللازمة لبرامج تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة

أن التخطيط لبرامج تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة وترشيد استهلاكها في العمليات الصناعية المختلفة لا يرتبط فقط باستخدام التقنيات المتطورة لتحسين كفاءة العمليات الصناعية وخفض الاستهلاك النوعي للطاقة لوحدة المنتج وإنما يتوقف أيضا على مجموعة من الإجراءات التنظيمية والإدارية والتشريعات التي تساهم في تمكين المنشاة الصناعية من تحديد فرص ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة ووضعها موضع التنفيذ ومن هذه الإجراءات:

1.	إحداث دائرة مستقلة في كل منشاة صناعية تعنى بمتابعة كافة الأمور المتعلقة باستهلاك الطاقة ضمن المنشأة، بما في ذلك المؤشرات النوعية ومطابقتها مع القيم التصميمية، وتحليل أسباب الانحرافات وإجراء المقارنات مع المؤشرات العالمية واقتراح برنامج متكامل لتحسين كفاءة الاستخدام. 


2.	اقتراح التشريعات اللازمة لتحقيق الأهداف الأساسية لترشيد الطاقة ومنها: تسعير خدمات الطاقة، اقتراح الضرائب والرسوم، واعتماد المواصفات القياسية والأدلة اللازمة لتحقيق الترشيد.


3.	وضع الخطط والبرامج اللازمة لترشيد وتحسين كفاءة الطاقة ومتابعة تنفيذها وتقييمها.


4.	إعداد وتدريب الكوادر الفنية القادرة على تقييم الفرص المتاحة لترشيد وتحسين كفاءة الطاقة والعمل على استثمارها.


5.	إقامة الدورات التدريبية وندوات التوعية لزيادة وعي ومعرفة العاملين بالإجراءات التي تحقق كفاءة أعلى في استخدام الطاقة والجدوى الاقتصادية والفنية لذلك.


6.	ربط أنظمة الحوافز والعلاوات للعاملين بتحقيق كفاءة أعلى في استخدام الطاقة.


(ب)- التقنيات والنظم الموائمة لترشيد وتحسين كفاءة الطاقة في قطاع الصناعات التحويلية

1-	يعتمد استهلاك الطاقة في القطاع الصناعي في الدول العربية بشكل رئيسي على استهلاك المشتقات النفطية بنسبة 51 في المائة، والغاز الطبيعي بنسبة 41.5 في المائة والكهرباء بنسبة 7.3 في المائة. لذا يجب التركيز، عند وضع برامج ترشيد وتحسين كفاءة الطاقة في القطاع الصناعي، على ترشيد استهلاك المشتقات النفطية، والغاز الطبيعي، والكهرباء، وذلك بتحديد الطرق الإنتاجية وخطوط الإنتاج المناسبة للاستفادة من الطاقة القصوى للمنتجات الطاقية المستخدمة في العمليات الإنتاجية، وتصميمها لتكون أقل استهلاكاً للطاقة. وإجراء دراسة دقيقة ومفصلة لتسلسل مراحل الإنتاج، وتقنية كل مرحلة، مع تحديد مدخلاتلها ومخرجاتها، وصولاً إلى ميزان طاقة للعمليات المختلفة يحقق ترشيد استخدام الطاقة في كل عملية من العمليات الإنتاجية.



2-	يجب إجراء دراسة دقيقة لتخزين المواد الأولية الداخلة في العمليات الصناعية مع التأكد من سهولة انسيابيتها للدخول إلى خطوط الإنتاج، وتخزين المواد البترولية اللازمة للإنتاج والمواد المصنعة الجاهزة، مع التأكد من سهولة تحميلها ونقلها بأقل استهلاك ممكن للطاقة.



3-	دراسة الشبكة الكهربائية ذات الجهد المتوسط للمنشأة الصناعية وتوزيع الأحمال على مراكز التحويل داخل المنشأة بشكل دقيق ودراسة الشبكة ذات الجهد المنخفض وتوزيع الأحمال على الأطوار، والتأكد من عدم انخفاض معامل القدرة الكهربائية في المنشأة الصناعية عن 0.9. وأن لا يقل حمل المحركات الكهربائية المستخدمة ومراكز التحويل عن 80 في المائة من الحمل الاسمي. وتحقيق تهوية طبيعية أو ذاتية للكابلات والمحركات الكهربائية. والاستفادة من الإنارة الطبيعية قدر الإمكان.



4-	وضع برامج صيانة دورية للآلات والأجهزة المستخدمة في خطوط الإنتاج ومراقبة استهلاكها من الطاقة والتأكد من حسن أدائها. وصيانة المراجل والمبادلات الحرارية لمنع ترسب الأملاح والرماد داخلها.



5-	إجراء تدقيق طاقي دوري ومطابقة النتائج مع المؤشرات التصميمية وتدارك الانحرافات.



وقد بينت الخبرات المكتسبة في مجال تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة توافر تقنيات وتطبيقات أثبتت نجاحها في تحقيق كفاءة عالية لاستخدام الطاقة في قطاع الصناعات التحويلية، يصلح بعضها للتطبيق في صناعة محددة بينما يغطي البعض الآخر مجالاً واسعاً من الصناعات وهذه التقنيات هي:

أ-	التوليد المشترك للحرارة والكهرباء (Cogeneration) تعمل محطات التوليد الكهربائية التقليدية بكفاءة لا تتجاوز 35 في المائة مما يؤدي إلى ضياع حوالي 65 في المائة من الطاقة الكامنة كحرارة لا يستفاد منها. وقد توصلت التقنيات الحديثة إلى استخدام محطات التوليد الكهربائية ذات الدورة المركبة بكفاءة تزيد عن 55 في المائة، وكذلك التوليد المشترك للحرارة و الكهرباء في مواقع الاستهلاك وخاصة في الصناعات التي تحتاج إلى الحرارة والكهرباء، مما يساهم في تحقيق كفاءة تصل إلى حوالي 90 في المائة. وقد حقق التوليد المشترك نتائج اقتصادية كبيرة في صناعات الإسمنت والحديد والصلب وتكرير النفط والصناعات الغذائية والنسيجية وصناعة الورق والزجاج.

وتساهم محطات التوليد المشترك بحوالي 10 في المائة من الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة في أوروبا. وقد وضعت المفوضية الأوروبية هدفاً للوصول إلى نسبة مساهمة لا تقل عن 18 في المائة لغاية عام 2010.

ب-	استرجاع الحرارة الضائعة (ًWaste Heat Recovery)
يعتبر استرجاع الحرارة الضائعة أحد أهم الفرص المتاحة لترشيد الطاقة في المنشآت الصناعية ومحطات توليد الكهرباء. وتتوافر فرص استرجاع الحرارة الضائعة في صناعات التعدين والزجاج والأسمدة والصناعات الغذائية وتكرير النفط والصناعات النسيجية، ويفترض قبل دراسة إمكانيات استرجاع الحرارة الضائعة أن يتم تحسين الكفاءة الحرارية للتجهيزات إلى أكبر قدر ممكن، ثم تحديد كميات الحرارة الضائعة التي يمكن استرجاعها مقارنة بالكلفة.

وقد أصبحت مشاريع استرجاع الحرارة تحظى باهتمام كبير إلا أن ذلك يخضع لعدد من المعايير، أهمها توافر كمية كافية من الحرارة الضائعة، وبدرجات حرارة ملائمة، مع إمكانية استخدامها.

ج-	تحسين كفاءة الاحتراق
تتحقق الكفاءة الأمثل للاحتراق عندما يتم حرق الوقود مع الكمية المناسبة من الهواء لتأمين الاحتراق الكامل، ويتم التحكم بهواء الاحتراق وتنظيم درجة الحرارة والضغط ونسبة الهواء إلى الوقود باستخدام أنظمة التحكم الإلكترونية، ومحللات الغازات المحمولة، مما يساهم في تحسين كفاءة الأفران والمراجل.

د-	التحكم بالعمليات الصناعية
إن تطوير نظم للتحكم بمدخلات الطاقة والمدخلات الأخرى باستخدام الحواسب الإلكترونية (الميكروبروسيسر) يساهم في تحسين كفاءة المنشأة. وقد أثبت استخدام هذه النظم المتطورة فعالية كبيرة في صناعة الإسمنت والصناعات الكيميائية والمعدنية، ويمكن لها أن تساهم في تحقيق وفر يتراوح بين 5 – 10 في المائة من إجمالي الطاقة المستهلكة.

هـ-	استخدام نظم إدارة الطاقة (Energy Management Systems)
إن التحكم بالاستخدام الأمثل لمصادر الطاقة بالتوافق مع نظم تشغيل وصيانة جيدة يؤدي إلى تحقيق كفاءة طاقة عالية، وذلك ببرمجة أوقات التشغيل والإيقاف للتجهيزات والتحكم في استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية للاستفادة من الأسعار المخفضة خارج أوقات الذروة وتجنب الغرامات. كما إن التحكم بإنارة المباني وأنظمة التدفئة والتهوية والتكييف يؤدي إلى ترشيد جيد للطاقة. عموماً إن استخدام نظام فعّال لإدارة الطاقة يمكن أن يحقق وفراً في استهلاك الطاقة يتراوح بين 7 - 20 في المائة في صناعات الإسمنت والنسيج ومواد البناء والصناعات الكيميائية.

و-	تحسين معامل القدرة 
تشترط معظم الأنظمة المعمول بها في المؤسسات الكهربائية أن لا يقل معامل القدرة الكهربائية عن 0.9 وتلزم المصانع بتركيب مكثفات لتحسين معامل القدرة مما يساهم بتوفير من 5-15 في المائة في فاتورة الكهرباء ويجنب المنشأة الصناعية فرض الغرامات. 

ز-	استخدام أجهزة إنارة عالية الكفاءة
يمثل استهلاك الإنارة حوالي 10-15 في المائة من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية في المنشأة الصناعية، ويمكن تحقيق وفورات كبيرة في هذا الاستهلاك عبر تحسين نظم الإنارة واستخدام أجهزة الإنارة عالية الكفاءة.

ح-	استخدام المحركات ذات الكفاءة العالية
تساهم التقنيات الحديثة في صناعة المحركات في تحسين كفاءة تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية عبر تخفيض الضياعات الناجمة عن الاحتكاك في أجزاء المحرك المختلفة، كما أن اختيار قدرات المحركات بحيث تكون قريبة من القدرة الاسمية المطلوبة وأن لا يقل حملها عن 80 في المائة من قدرتها الاسمية يساهم في تحسين كفاءة استهلاك الطاقة بمعدلات تصل إلى 5-10 في المائة. 

ط-	العزل والتبطين
تتوافر حالياً مواد عزل متطورة ذات ناقلية حرارية منخفضة تستخدم لعزل أنابيب المياه الساخنة و أنابيب البخار وجدران الأفران والمراجل مما يقلل من الضياعات الحرارية وتوفير الطاقة. ويمكن لإجراءات العزل توفير من 5-20 في المائة من الطاقة الحرارية المستهلكة.

بعض التجارب العالمية في مجال ترشيد وتحسين كفاءة الطاقة في القطاع الصناعي

حظي قطاع الصناعة، الذي يستهلك حوالي ثلث مصادر الطاقة الأولية في العالم، باهتمام خاص في برامج تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة عالمياً، وقد حققت برامج تحسين الكفاءة نتائج مهمة في العديد من الدول الصناعية، إذ انخفض معدل الاستهلاك النوعي للطاقة في القطاع الصناعي بنسبة 3.5 في المائة سنويا في الفترة 1973-1986، كما انخفضت كثافة الطاقة بشكل مستمر منذ ثلاثة عقود، حيث تشير سجلات وكالة الطاقة العالمية إلى معدل انخفاض سنوي وسطي في كثافة الطاقة وصل إلى حوالي 2.5 في المائة في الفترة 1973-1982 وإلى حوالي 1.5 في المائة لغاية عام 1990 و 0.7 في المائة سنوياً ما بعد عام 1990.( ) وقد حققت الدول الأوروبية نتائج متقدمة خلال الفترة 1980-1990 حيث تحسنت الكفاءة في القطاع الصناعي بنسبة 28 في المائة في النمسا و 34 في المائة في ألمانيا و 28 في المائة في إيطاليا. وفي اليابان تم تحسين كفاءة الطاقة لغاية عام 1991، بحوالي 35 في المائة بالمقارنة مع عام 1973. وتشير معظم الدراسات إلى أنه على الرغم من الجهود المبذولة على مدى العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة في مجال تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة تتوافر إمكانات كبيرة لتخفيض الاستهلاك النوعي للطاقة في كافة مناطق العالم.

ففي أمريكا اللاتينية: استهلك القطاع الصناعي حوالي 30 في المائة من الاستهلاك النهائي للطاقة وتتوافر إمكانات فنية لتخفيض الاستهلاك النوعي الوسطي للطاقة في عدد من الصناعات التحويلية تصل إلى 13 في المائة في صناعة الفولاذ، و 15 في المائة في صناعة الألمنيوم، و 20 في المائة في صناعة ا لزجاج، و 25 في المائة في صناعة الأسمدة، و 30 في المائة في صناعة الإسمنت.

وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يستهلك القطاع الصناعي حوالي ثلث الاستهلاك النهائي للطاقة. وبينت الدراسات إمكانية تحقيق وفورات في صناعة الإسمنت بحدود 11 في المائة وصناعة الفولاذ بحدود 19 في المائة وصناعة الورق بحدود 37 في المائة.

وفي أوروبا الغربية تعتبر الصناعة الأوروبية ذات كفاءة جيدة، ومع ذلك فقد أشارت عدة دراسات إلى توافر إمكانات لتحسين كفاءة الطاقة تتراوح بين 2.2 و 3.5 في المائة سنوياً( ). وإلى إمكانية تخفيض الاستهلاك النوعي للطاقة في الصناعات المختلفة في بريطانيا في الفترة 1990-2010. بنسبة تتراوح بين 32 و 45 في المائة. وفي ألمانيا بين 16 و 20 في المائة.

وفي اليابان يشكل استهلاك القطاع الصناعي من الطاقة نصف الاستهلاك النهائي وتعتبر اليابان في مقدمة الدول التي تستخدم الطاقة بكفاءة عالية في صناعاتها، وبالرغم من ذلك تتوافر إمكانات لتحقيق وفورات إضافية تقدر بـِ 10 – 12 في المائة في صناعة الحديد والصلب و 8 في المائة في صناعة الإسمنت و 10 في المائة في الصناعات الكيميائية.

في الدول النامية اعتمدت برامج متعددة لتحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة في الصناعة ففي ماليزيا تم تنفيذ برنامج لتحسين كفاءة الطاقة في ثمان قطاعات صناعية رئيسية كثيفة الاستهلاك للطاقة خلال الفترة 1999-2004 بهدف تخفيض استهلاك الطاقة بنسبة لا تقل عن 10 في المائة، من خلال تنفيذ مجموعة من الإجراءات والبرامج، أهمها:
(1) التدقيق الطاقي الأولي والتفصيلي في المنشات الصناعية؛
(2) اعتماد لصاقات ومعايير كفاءة الطاقة؛
(3) دعم شركات خدمات الطاقة وتقديم تسهيلات ضريبية لها؛ 
(4) دعم المصنعين المحليين للتجهيزات الموفرة للطاقة؛ 
(5) تنفيذ المشاريع الريادية باستخدام التكنولوجيات الموفرة للطاقة.

وفي الصين فقد اعتبر تحسين كفاءة الطاقة مركزيا في الخطة الخمسية الحادية عشرة 2006-2010 حيث تلحظ الخطة تنفيذ عشرة برامج رئيسية للحفاظ على الطاقة وترشيد استهلاكها تشتمل على تحسين كفاءة المراجل والتوليد المشترك للحرارة والكهرباء وتحسين كفاءة المحركات.



المراجع // مرفقة مع هذه المشاركة



متنسوش ياجماعة أي تعليق أو سؤال يكون على رابط دفتر الحضور للدورة
على الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20415
لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GO_ANAN (17 نوفمبر 2006)

والضروري هنا في مجال Motors, Pump, Comperssors

استخدام Vfs

بتعرفو شو هادا

لا ما وصل بعد للدول العربية

مع ان مطبق عندنا في فلسطين


************

هوا ايه


Vfd

Veriable Frequency Drive

وهو يعمل على اساس تخزئه ال(load) المطلوب (demand)

نسبة التوفير تصل الى 50%


عنان - جنين - فلسطين


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

GO_ANAN قال:


> والضروري هنا في مجال Motors, Pump, Comperssors
> 
> استخدام Vfs
> 
> ...


 



شكرا على المعلومة ونتمنى تزويدنا بالمزيد عنها

تحياتي


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هى أنواع العزل والتبطين التى تحدثتم عنها وما هى انواعها وكيفية استخدامها اذا امكن ان تحدثونا عنها .................... مع تحياتى


----------



## صاحب النقب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بلسم رشيد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...... جزاكم الله خيرا..... اني بامس الحاجة الى روابط الدروس كلها لدورة الطاقة المتجددة واي كتاب باللغة العربية على الطاقات المتجددة وغير المتجددة وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية....نسال الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم... وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## احمد قوجاق (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يونيو 2011)

الأخ المهندس محمد الكردي :84:
مشرف تركنا ونسأل المولى أن يكون بخير وصحة وسلامة 
له بصمة واضحة في قسم الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة .. ومواضيع مميزة 
نسأل المولى أن تكون في صحائفه يوم القيامة.

نحن الآن في فصل الصيف .. وإستهلاكنا للطاقة الكهربائية عالي بسبب التكييف ..

وقد وجدت أن هذا الموضوع مهم وأحببت تثبيته للإستفادة.

والله ولي التوفيق.​


----------



## ايمن ابرهيم المهدى (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اللى الاخوة المشاركين انا اسمى ايمن ابراهيم ومن اقرب الناس الى المخترع فريد حماد وهذا الموضوع حقيقى ومسجل ومعترف به من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصرية وللمتابعه يمكن مشاركة هذا الاخترع يرجى مشاهدته على شبكه اليوتيوب بالبحث ( فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى يعمل جهاز بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية) وللتواصل معه


تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .
ولكم جزيل الشكر

صادر الطاقة هي عصب الحياة فقد تنامي الخوف البشري من نضوب مصادر الطاقة التقليدية وعلى مصير الأبناء والأحفاد في حال تحقق النظرات التشاؤمية حول النضوب الحتمي لتلك المصادر، وكان هذا دافعا للبحث عن مصادر جديدة للطاقة ومحاولة استغلال وتطويع كل ما يمكن تطويعه من عناصر البيئة المحيطة بالإنسان ومحاولة استخراج الطاقات الكافية فيه – ولكن أمل العلماء الساهرين علي حل مشاكل الجنس البشري تتحطم علي صخور الواقع العلمي من عدم وجود نموذج أو آلية نموذجية لاستخراج الطاقة.

ولكن هناك دائما من يصنع الأمل، وكان منهم المخترع المصري فريد حماد الذي ابتكر آلة تعمل ذاتيا، وتستمد طاقتها من الجاذبية الأرضية لتحولها إلى طاقة كهربائية، وذلك بعد بحث لمدة 7 سنوات توصل خلالها إلي نموذج بسيط لتحويل طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية إلي طاقة حركية وكهربية فاعله يمكن الاعتماد عليها كمصدر دائم للطاقة. 

يقول المخترع: "تركزت أبحاثي حول طاقة الجاذبية لأنها مصدر مثالي يتميز بالوفرة في كل وقت وفي كل مكان، ومن هنا يكمن القول في حال تطبيق هذا النظام علي نطاق دولي واسع تتلاشي النظرة التشاؤمية وتبدد الخوف من نضوب مصادر الطاقة، وهذا ما سيؤدي مباشرة إلي رخص أسعار مصادر الطاقة التقليدية مثل المحروقات أو الكهرباء الكهرومائية، والشق الثاني الذي يقض مضجع العلماء والزعماء والجنس البشري كله هو زيادة معدلات التلوث في الكرة الأرضية و خاصة تلوث الهواء وما نجم عنه من تدمير للنظام البيئي وما تبعة من تغيرات مناخيه و كوارث طبيعية مروعة أخذت تضرب كل بقاع الأرض في مقتل".

ويعتمد الاختراع على علي وحدات الطاقة ذاتية التغذية ويسرد المخترع أهم مميزاته في النقاط التالية: 
1- يقوم هذا النظام علي استغلال الشق المغناطيسي لقوي الجاذبية في المجال الأرضي فلا يحتاج إلي تغذية خارجية من منتجات الطاقة التقليدية – فهو نظام ذاتي التغذية.
2- يعمل بشكل مستمر لأنه لا يعتمد علي مصدر وقتي للطاقة مثل انظمه الطاقة الشمسية والتي تعمل في حال وجود أشعة الشمس فقط، أو طواحين الهواء المعتمدة علي سرعة الرياح ووقت هبوبها و الذي يخرج عن السيطرة البشرية.
3- يتميز عن النظام الكهرومائية بصغر الحجم وقلة التكاليف. 
4- نظام صامت لا يصدر عنه ضوضاء شديدة أو مزعجة مثل نظام توليد الطاقة بالمحروقات) الديزل /أو السولار 
5- نظام مرن حيث يمكن إنتاج وحدات منه صغيرة بأحجام سنتمترية فعالة من إنتاج الطاقة رغم صغر حجمه وقلة تكلفته.
6- نظام اقتصادي حيث تقل تكلفته علي المدى البعيد بنسبة 75% عن مثيلاته في إنتاج الطاقة فضلا عن توفير الوقود المستخدم في النظم المماثلة ( الديزل أو السولار ) حيث لا يحتاج إلي أي تغذية بالوقود .

أهم وحدات هذا النظام 
1- وحدات مباشرة: هي وحدات تنتج الطاقة الحركية دون المرور بتحولات كهربية أي لا يحول الكهرباء إلي حركة بل ينتج طاقة حركية مباشرة.
2- وحدات غير مباشرة: وهي وحدات تنتج التيار الكهربي بنوعية تيار ثابت أو متردد ( D C / AC حسب الرغبة أو الاستخدام.
التطبيقات:
يمكن استخدام الاختراع في لإنتاج الأجهزة والوحدات التالية:

أولا: الوحدات النانوية وصغيرة الحجم 
1- وحدات النانو لإنتاج الطاقة 
1- AFR NNS /UINETES Version 1000
هي وحدات صغيرة الحجم جدا تستخدم في تشغيل الأجهزة الطبية الدقيقة مثل منظمات القلب – و القلب الصناعية وما شبه ذلك مدة التشغيل حوالي 25 سنة هذا الموضوع بحث أخر لاختراع أجهزة قلب صناعي تزرع في الصدر كجهاز تعويض لعمل القلب وسيتم شرحه في موضوع أخر.

2- وحدات المايكروسيستم
2A FR Micro S
وهي وحدات صغيرة الحجم تستخدم كبطاريات للأجهزة المحمولة مثل التليفونات المحمولة و الكاميرات و أجهزة MP3 , MP4 وزن الوحدة GM 30 وأبعادها ×2cm × 00.5Cm 
تعطي طاقة من 3V إلي 12V حسب الإصدار
مدة التشغيل 3 سنوات وهي تعمل ذاتيا دون الحاجة إلي أي شحن خارجي.

3- وحدات 2 B Fr Micros / uinetes Version 2200
وهي وحدات أكبر قليلا من 2000...
تستخدم كبطاريات للأجهزة المحمولة الكبيرة نسبيا مثل Lap top والكاميرات الرقمية المحمولة.
وزن الوحدة 90 أبعادها 6cm × 3.6Cm ×1.8cm تعطي طاقة تشغيل من 6v إلي 50v
مدة التشغيل من 5 إلي 7 سنوات وهذه الوحدات تعمل ذاتيا دون الحاجة إلي أي شحن خارجي طيلة مدة التشغيل.

4- وحدات تشغيل ال Ropet أو الإنسان الآلي 
وهي وحدات مصمصة خصيصا لتشغيل Ropet لفترة طويلة ومنحها الطاقة اللازمة طيلة مدة تشغيل الوحدة و الذي يصل إلي 15 عاما دون الحاجة أي شحن أو تغذية خارجية وزنة الوحدة حوالي 400 تعطي من 80 إلي 120 V أبعادها5.6 x 15 cm × 4 .

ثانيا: الوحدات متوسطة الحجم
3A FR MDS / UINETS Version 3000
*مولد الطاقة المنزلي HOME GENIRATOR يعمل أوتوماتيكي في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربي ويقوم بتشغيل معظم الأجهزة الضرورية للمنزل مدة التشغيل 15 سنة يعطي التيار 220V
* وحدات الطاقة الخاصة بالأجهزة الكهربية المنزلية – كالغسالات أو التكييف أو السخان الكهربائي .
وهي وحدات مدمجة في داخل الجهاز الكهربي ولا يحتاج الجهاز الكهربي المنزلي في هذه الحالة إلي أي وصلة تيار خارجي مدة التشغيل من 7 إلي 10 سنوات مثلا يمكن إنتاج جهاز تكييف ذاتي الطاقة لا يحتاج إلي أي مصدر كهربي خارجي – وبنفس إمكانيات الأجهزة الحالية .
* B FR MDS / UINETES Version 3300: وهي وحدات حركية مباشرة لتسيير السيارات / أي محرك للسيارة ويعطي قدرة حتى 180 حصان 180 HP، ومدة التشغيل حوالي 15 سنة، ولا يحتاج ولا يستهلك أي مصدر تقليدي للطاقة، وبدون عوادم نهائيا. 

ثالثا: وحدات إنتاج الطاقة فوق المتوسطة 
* 4A FR U MDS UINETES Version 4100 : وهي مولدات طاقة كهربية في حيز قدرة من 1 KW TO 5 KW ، وهي تستعمل في تشغيل الطلمبات المياه في الصحارى أو ألاماكن النائية أو تشغيل المزارع محدودة المساحة، ويمكن استخدام بدلا من المولدات التي تعمل بالمحروقات) الديزل , السولار. 

* 4A FR U MDS UINETES Version 4200 
وهي وحدات طاقة مباشرة تعطي حيز قدرة حركية من 1000 / 5000 H حصان أو هي تستخدم في المعدات الثقيلة أو تسيير المركبات الضخمة مثل القطارات السريعة أو المترو أو السفن – مدة التشغيل للوحدة 15 إلي 17 سنة ولا تحتاج للتغذية بالوقود ويمكن إعادة تشغيلها لمدة مماثلة .

رابعا: وحدات إنتاج الطاقة الكبيرة 
4A FR U MDS UINETES Version 5100
وهي وحدات إنتاج قوى كهربية كبيرة نسبيا في حيز قدرة من 10 – 50 KW وتستخدم في إنارة أو تشغيل الأجهزة في مزرعة كبيرة أو قرية سياحية – أو تعمير الصحاري وتشغيل المصانع مدة التشغيل حوالي 20 عاما .

خامسا: وحدات إنتاج قوي عظمي (محطة عملاقة)
4A FR U MDS UINETES Version 6100
وهي وحدات إنتاج طاقة كهربية في حيز قدرة 500 kw - /5 MW وتستخدم كمحطات توليد طاقة يمكنه دمجها مع الشبكات الكهربائية العاملة وتتسم بصغر الحجم وقلة التكاليف فضلا عن توفير الوقود المستعمل في نظم توليد الطاقة المماثلة مدة التشغيل من 23 إلى 25 عاما – يعاد تشغيلها لفترة مماثلة. 
بعد تغيير أجزاء بسيطة و إحلال أجزاء جديدة من مكوناتها الداخلية.

وأخيرا كل هذه الأنظمة مرنة بحيث يمكن إنتاج وحدات منها حسب الطلب أو الاستخدام أو قدرة التشغيل المطلوبة.


----------



## سما الاسلام (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

